# Applications



## Matt Jones

Just sending a shout out to all the guys looking to draw a tag. Applications will be available March 11. I think I'll have to apply this year and who knows...maybe in fifty years I'll draw one. :grin:


----------



## Eric Hustad

I am going to put in too. I guess you never know. My luck I'll draw this time and my wife will go crazy if I try to bring home another mount.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:withstupid: :rollin:


----------



## Eric Hustad

In response to your post, Chris, I have to remind you that a deer with antlers is called a buck and they look just like a moose only a little smaller.....I love this site!!! Wanna come over and shovel tomorrow??


----------



## widgnwhacker

I wasn't drawn for the Archery Elk season here in Arizona , but we put in and were drawn on the White Mtn. Apache Reservation for a Cow Elk rifle hunt!! It is not the way I would prefer to hunt Elk but it will put some meat in the freezer 

*WW*


----------



## Miller

Been trying for 12 years.

Maybe next year. :-?


----------



## mallard

I have been trying to get one of the big three for about 10 years.A friend of mine applied for 3 years and drew a moose license for the area in the 2B deer zone.3 years later he draws a tag for the Wahalla are for elk.I wish I was as lucky as he is.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well i sent in the application, lets hope I get a tag, Hopefully it will be a Elk if I do get lucky enough to get one. We have acouple monsters that we see every year we go mule deer hunting, a big 7by7 and a very heavy 6by6.


----------



## browningboy

i am new to elk and sheep hunting
i am wonder what kinda gun is used?
how many of each can you shoot furing a lifetime?


----------



## GooseBuster3

300 winchester mag will be just fine. In ND you are only allowed 1 tag in your life time.


----------



## browningboy

GooseBuster3 said:


> 300 winchester mag will be just fine. In ND you are only allowed 1 tag in your life time.


for elk and sheep?
what about bear?


----------



## mallard

BB,The once in a life time tags are for moose,elk,and bighorn sheep.There are several calibers that will work for all three,one of which is the 300 winchester mag.Many of the new calibers such as the 300 ultra mag,7mm ultra mag,7mm STW,as well as some of the older calibers such as the 30-06,7mm remington,and all of the weatherby calibers 7mm or larger will work just fine.


----------



## browningboy

mallard said:


> BB,The once in a life time tags are for moose,elk,and bighorn sheep.There are several calibers that will work for all three,one of which is the 300 winchester mag.Many of the new calibers such as the 300 ultra mag,7mm ultra mag,7mm STW,as well as some of the older calibers such as the 30-06,7mm remington,and all of the weatherby calibers 7mm or larger will work just fine.


is there bear hunting here?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well guys I didnt get drawn, oh well its not a shock that I didnt get one. 
Who knows if I will ever get one in my lifetime.


----------



## browningboy

GooseBuster3 said:


> Well guys I didnt get drawn, oh well its not a shock that I didnt get one.
> Who knows if I will ever get one in my lifetime.


what did u apply for?
i got a sheep


----------



## mallard

Big horn license eh.Post up a pic of the tag.They only give out 7-8 /year.


----------



## browningboy

how do i do that
my name was in the GF herald on sunday in the outdoors
last page of the sports


----------



## GooseBuster3

All that I can say is you one lucky SOB!!!


----------



## browningboy

GooseBuster3 said:


> All that I can say is you one lucky SOB!!!


i jsut gotta find a good place
anyno know where the sheep are hidin


----------



## goosehtr4life

browningboy, are for real????? You can barely spell and you want to tell me you drew a ram and don't even have a clue where to shoot one? I have been putting in for 20+ years and have never been drawn...Chris is this an alter ego of yours.....I am trying to figure this out....also please go to school so you can learn how to spell....


----------



## browningboy

naa
i found a good place now


----------



## mallard

BB,If you really did get a tag,spend A LOT of time scouting late summer and before the season.The odds of drawing this tag are probably the same odds as winning the powerball.I have also been applying for years with no success on the big 3.You are one lucky SOB.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Ive been hunting out west and have had rams within bow range. I got the spot when the tag comes around for me. If he really did get a tag he will have to go with a game warden, so the hunter shoots a full curled ram. So he will have somebody helping him out. 
But when the time comes for me I will be ready. Thats the plus of only hunting muledeer, you know where all the game is.


----------



## browningboy

i got a warden
gary rankin or doug leier


----------



## joebobhunter4

ha same with me i hunt muleys all the time out there and i know where all the big rams are ive had plenty of times where i could have taken huge rams...
it sucks that i will never get drawn for ANY of the 3 which blows a$$


----------

